# Update on cat not eating.



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I got Meatball to eat last night, even the TOTW. Today he picked around it, and so I tried a sample pack of Natural Balance. Wouldn't touch it.

As for Tricksie, we had to take her down to the vet. They think she MIGHT have something like string caught in her stomach/intestines, but they couldn't see anything in her X-rays. They did a barium test on her, but the barium wasn't leaving the stomach, which they said could have been related to stress, but they weren't sure. The vet said that she was seeming to do better, though. They told us that if she isn't eating my tomorrow, we'll have to come back again to do another barium test through the other end, or something like that.

On a more happy note, Rachel got us a discount because she works there! They took five X-rays, but only charged us for two. hehe.

Anyways, I'm crossing my fingers, but I think she might have something stuck in her, because she wouldn't touch her food again tonight. DX​


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Let us know how it goes!! :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

How's Tricksie doing?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Tricksie is doing better. She's eating back to normal, and I've even started to mix in a few pieces of TOTW, and she's been eating it. She's also feeling better and has been a lot more active. No more puking. I did find some kitty diarrhea in the house the other day, but I'm not sure if that was her or Meatball, or possibly even the little Kuso.


----------

